# Advice needed HR34 versus DirectTV Tivo THR22



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi -- been reading thread after thread but not finding anything exactly that will really help me yet. I currently have Tivo Service connected to Time Warner Cable - Los Angeles area. TW is unacceptable in my opinion. From copy protection of all programming outside of broadcast channels, to the tuning adapters that reset and cause problems to quality and even number of outages. I used to have Tivo with Fios and loved that. Now I am going to switch to DirectTV and I know the quality of the service is good. But I am really torn and don't know how to decide about going with the new Tivo service on DirectTV versus the HR34 Home Media Center which looks awfully impressive. I have also read about DirectTV's new HD UI. I love Tivo HD UI. I also like the ability to stream Netflix but that is not a deal breaker. I love Tivo Wish List and ability to auto correct recordings if the program time switches or is on at another time.

How does Direct TV compare UI compare? With the new DirectTV-Tivo - can you transfer between rooms like you can with my regualr TIVO set up --and if so does Direct TV copy protect everything thereby rendering that capability useless?

How are people enjoying the HR34 -- it seems spec wise awesome and I love the high recording capacity and 5 tuners!

Has anyone else been in my situation or made a similar decision and if so what swayed you one way or the other. 

I have 2 TVs - bedroom and living room. 

Thank you! I look forward to hearing people's thoughts and direction so I can decide.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

As both of these boxes have only just been released, user experience is limited, but I can tell you that the D* TiVo is severely limited compared to a regular TiVo.

Comparing the two is impossible as the HR34 is intended as a Home Media Server and the D*TiVo is a standalone box. There is no MRV with the latter and the former is designed for it!

The TiVo box does not have the HD GUI that the Premiere and others have and there is no option to use a "real" TiVo with D*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s!

I have both... I think I'm probably the only one on the forum who does. 

The HR34 will let you record 5 things at once; the TiVo only two. 
The HR34 will let you share programming with other rooms; the TiVo will not.
The HR34 lets you set up 100 Series Links (same as a Season Pass); with the TiVo it's unlimited.
The HR34 has two 90-minute buffers but only when you ask; the TiVo has two 30-minute buffers but they are always on. 
The HR34 does not have Wish List or Suggestions; the TiVo does. 
The HR34 has a 1TB Hard drive; TiVo has 500GB.
The HR34 is $100 more to lease; the TiVo costs $5 more a month.

Neither will stream Netflix. Both will automatically reschedule recordings if times move.
Right now neither has an HDUI. The HR34 will get the HDUI but the TiVo will probably stay with the same UI as older, circa-2003 TiVos forever. 

Keep asking questions and I'll keep answering!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Unless you absolutely must have a Tivo user interface, I think you'll find the HR34 much more capable. I certainly love mine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though to clarify, DirecTV programming is copy protected. You'd be able to view it from a DVR in another room, but it streams it. You can't copy it to another hard drive. There is a PC app that allows streaming from within your home network. They also have a product called Nomad that lets you tranfer programming for offline viewing while travelling and such. That is extra hardware that costs $100, but no monthly fees.

So overall, they give you a lot of options, but it is still copy protected.

If you like the Tivo Premiere product, I think you'd be disappointed in the new DirecTV Tivo.


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks - this is helpful.... 
To Stuart Sweet - you say "The HR34 will let you share programming with other rooms; the TiVo will not." I want to be sure I am talking apples to apples. 

I understand that TIVO does not have Multi Room Viewing. But on my standalone Tivo units I am able to transfer between them (IF the show is not copy protected) via my wireless home network. It is quick and easy and so is, for my purposes, a completely acceptable atlernative to true multi room viewing. Is that transfer ability not present if I were to get two HR22's?

Thanks again!


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

classicrokr said:


> Thanks - this is helpful....
> To Stuart Sweet - you say "The HR34 will let you share programming with other rooms; the TiVo will not." I want to be sure I am talking apples to apples.
> 
> I understand that TIVO does not have Multi Room Viewing. But on my standalone Tivo units I am able to transfer between them (IF the show is not copy protected) via my wireless home network. It is quick and easy and so is, for my purposes, a completely acceptable atlernative to true multi room viewing. Is that transfer ability not present if I were to get two HR22's?
> ...


Assuming you meant THR22s, the answer is no. Viewing is on that machine only.


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Guindalf said:


> Assuming you meant THR22s, the answer is no. Viewing is on that machine only.


That is a big one for me.... If I can't stream between the two machines then that is probably the deciding factor.

I noted the post from DPeters that any streaming requires an add-on software or hardware rather than a simple menu selection -- am I understanding that correctly?
(and yes, did mean THR22)


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

classicrokr said:


> That is a big one for me.... If I can't stream between the two machines then that is probably the deciding factor.
> 
> I noted the post from DPeters that any streaming requires an add-on software or hardware rather than a simple menu selection -- am I understanding that correctly?
> (and yes, did mean THR22)


Let's say you have an HR34 and an additional receiver (HD STB or HD-DVR). For an additional $3 a month, you can watch whatever is recorded on the HR34 (or on an additional HD-DVR if you have it), on your other STB. The recorded programs can be accessed via your STB's playlist.

There is also a (free) PC program that allows you to "stream" your content on the HR34 (or regular HD-DVR) to your PC depending upon your networking capabilities, as well as your PC/monitor specs. No monthly fees.

There is also a device ($149?) called Nomad. It will digitally encode your recordings for off-loading to your mobile devices. No monthly fees.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Alan explained it better than me. Watching recordings between DirecTV receivers (HD boxes minus the old H20 and the THR) doesn't require any different equipment of much consequence. There are some hardware requirements that are covered under a Whole Home install.

But the only way to actually copy the file over is for Nomad, and that's for fairly specific purposes. You can put an external drive on a DVR, but the recordings are married to that DVR. If the DVR needs replaced, you can't access the recordings when you plug the external drive into a new box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

classicrokr said:


> Thanks - this is helpful....
> To Stuart Sweet - you say "The HR34 will let you share programming with other rooms; the TiVo will not." I want to be sure I am talking apples to apples.
> 
> I understand that TIVO does not have Multi Room Viewing. But on my standalone Tivo units I am able to transfer between them (IF the show is not copy protected) via my wireless home network. It is quick and easy and so is, for my purposes, a completely acceptable atlernative to true multi room viewing. Is that transfer ability not present if I were to get two HR22's?
> ...


I understand that Standalone Tivos have this capability. The DIRECTV TiVo does not, and neither does the HR34. The programming always resides on the hard drive on which it was recorded.

The only option for multiroom viewing on the TiVo would be running a cable to a second room. The TiVo will output via HDMI and component at the same time.


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Well it is tough to say goodbye to an old friend.... but if I want to get rid of TimeWarner - and I do - then it sure looks like the new HR34 will be the best bet. I'll miss wish list -- but I will live. Sounds like the box and the new DirectTV HD UI will make up for it in other ways!

Thanks for all the input, explanations and clarifications..


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

You'll love the HR34!! I think out of all the HDDVR's I have, The HR34 is by far the best one I have. Having the ability to record 5 things at once is probably the leading feature that I like the most next would be RVU. You made the right choice!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

classicrokr said:


> Well it is tough to say goodbye to an old friend.... but if I want to get rid of TimeWarner - and I do - then it sure looks like the new HR34 will be the best bet. I'll miss wish list -- but I will live. Sounds like the box and the new DirectTV HD UI will make up for it in other ways!
> 
> Thanks for all the input, explanations and clarifications..


There is sort of a wish list with the HR34, it's an "auto record". You search for an actor, or keyword, and set an "auto record" when you find no results. If the unit finds that actor or keyword in the guide data the show will be recorded.

For instance I have an auto record setup for "Eddie Izzard". That thing records everything he's in whether it be tv show, movie or talk show.


----------



## Bghinshaw (Dec 18, 2011)

If everything is copyrighted, does that mean you can't burn programs onto a dvd? i like to do that with some programs I record but want to keep. I have one of the old tivo units now.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can still burn to dvd, you just cant copy the file directly to the DVD, you have to use a dvd recorder.


----------



## Bghinshaw (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. I have a recorder.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

On the HR34, we always transfer programs on our old SD DirecTiVo's so that we can skip through commercials.

If the HR34 only streams, can you skip through commercials when viewing in another room? 

If you have an HR34 in the living room for example, and it records shows, and you have just a plain HD receiver in the bedroom for example, can you watch a recorded show from the living room HR34 in the bedroom on the plain HD receiver? Can you schedule recordings or request to record a current program you are watching on the plain HD receiver on the HR34 receiver? Half of what my lovely wife records is something she stumbles on while channel surfing. If she is doing that in the bedroom she would want it recorded, really wouldn't matter where just so it records with a one button push and a yes to the query just like the TiVo interface. 

Or would we need not only an HR34 but an HRXX too?

If only the THR22 had MRV. Would not care if it could talk to Rupert boxes or not. As long as one THR22 could talk to another THR22.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> If the HR34 only streams, can you skip through commercials when viewing in another room?


 Yes, no problem.



> If you have an HR34 in the living room for example, and it records shows, and you have just a plain HD receiver in the bedroom for example, can you watch a recorded show from the living room HR34 in the bedroom on the plain HD receiver?


Yes.


> Can you schedule recordings or request to record a current program you are watching on the plain HD receiver on the HR34 receiver?


 Yes.


> (...) just so it records with a one button push and a yes to the query just like the TiVo interface.


 It's even easier on an HR34. Push the record button and it records, no secondary screen.


> Or would we need not only an HR34 but an HRXX too?


The only advantage to having two dvrs is that when watching live TV, a plain receiver cannot pause.


> If only the THR22 had MRV. Would not care if it could talk to Rupert boxes or not. As long as one THR22 could talk to another THR22.


Unfortunately I don't expect that capability.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Stuart. 

Just to clarify, I am watching a program on the HXX series non DVR in the bedroom. I know I cannot pause it. However, I want to record it to watch later. I know there is no buffer so whatever records will only be from the point at which the recording starts. Is there a button to push on the HXX that starts a recording on the HR34?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can schedule recordings from non-DVRs almost the same way as you can with a DVR. Refer to page 4 of this PDF, the first look for Whole-Home (it was called Multi-Room Viewing at the time.)


Multi-Room Viewing First Look


----------



## _shelby_ (Dec 21, 2011)

This looks awesome, I've owened every TiVo ever and it's awesome. Where can I buy one?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can call DIRECTV or order online at their website.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s!
> 
> I have both... I think I'm probably the only one on the forum who does.
> 
> Keep asking questions and I'll keep answering!


Loaded question.......which setup do you prefer?

-Which (in your opinion) would a TiVo fan who wants a DVR 1st and everything else 2nd prefer?

-What about an early adopter?

-What about a total newbie to DVRs in general??

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always been honest, and I put my thoughts in the TiVo First Look.

The HR34 is my go-to device, as it supports whole-home. With 100 series links, a 1TB drive and 5 tuners, it gives me flexibility. I also like one-touch record, 90-minute buffers, and TVApps.

When I thought about getting a TiVo, my idea was, I would review it, then shelve it, and a few months later sell it. *But honestly, I like it a lot!* It really works nicely and if you are used to the menu system from an HR10 or SD Directivo, the learning curve is zero. I'm going to keep this one and it will probably live in my office as my preferred DVR for TV watching when I'm working. I didn't find any weird quirks with it, nothing buggy at all. The beta testers did their job. And the overlap protection is a great feature.

An early adopter would probably not have a lot of use for this device, and it's not aimed at the early adopter. Some of the folks here would thumb their nose at the SD user interface and smiling TiVo guy. They would complain that it lacks features they've come to expect from a media device in 2011.

A total newbie... all I can say is that when I was a total newbie to DVRs, I had an HDVR2 (40-hour SD Directivo). My wife picked it up quickly and liked using it. This is the same experience. Back in 2003 I signed a petition at Tivocommunity.com (which was our sister forum at the time) asking for multi-room viewing. I guess that worked out real well :lol:

Now, who's going to like this device? People who like setting up wishlists, people who like suggestions, people who want or need more than 100 season passes. More importantly, people who really like the interface in their current TiVo and want HD. There's more of them than you'd think... and this device is right down their alley.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Stuart,

Vis a vis that petition on Tivocommunity. Did you ever visit the Tivo underground, or Deal Database. I had MRV and many other very useful utilities on DirecTiVo for a long time. And the HD TiVos all have MRV. I know from participation that TiVo watched the hacking community very closely and even fed some trusted participants hints to get the units working properly. In turn they got the benefit of learning how to properly implement MRV. 

After agonizing and agonizing over going HD, I am going to wait until someone figures out how to activate MRV on the Tivo unit. As it stands I really don't want Whole Home as it is implemented on the HRXX units. It isn't a transfer to another box. 

I got a refurb to replace my failing SD DirecTiVo. Unlike the HRXX series, I was able to TiVoWeb into both of my DVRs and copy and paste the Season Pass lists into an Excel spread sheet (Not possible to do without Stuarts famous wood and graphite transfer machine). Transferred any programs we wanted to archive from the failing unit to the second unit (impossible to do in any way with HRXX). Pulled the drive from the failing unit, installed it in the refurb unit. Called DirecTV from a couple miles away from the setup since we had no cell service where we are camped, and a great CSR got the new unit activated and the failed unit removed from our account. Fired up the refurb, waited til this morning for the guide to be updated a bit, and set up all our Season Passes. 

If a HRXX fails you lose everything. Not my cup of tea. 

Hopefully I am good for a sufficient period of time for the TiVo hackers to figure out MRV on the THR22. I really miss my Series 3 HD TiVos. But there are prices for life on the road and cable feed is one that does not travel with you. 

On the other hand, my lovely wife said she would be willing to try to learn a new interface if we had to replace the aging SD DirecTiVo units. She said she learned how to use the Dish stuff at our son's. But she admitted she could not set up a recording on the Dish unit if someone held a gun to her head and threatened to shoot her if she did not record a show. Same at our daughters home with a cable DVR. Could surf programs and watch recordings others made, but could not figure out how to record. Fortunately she is quite happy with SD for now and we are back uip and running on TiVo interface. I am the one aching for HD. I guess I waited three years for the TiVo interface again so a little longer will be fine.

At least there are choices.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Vis a vis that petition on Tivocommunity. Did you ever visit the Tivo underground, or Deal Database. I had MRV and many other very useful utilities on DirecTiVo for a long time. And the HD TiVos all have MRV. I know from participation that TiVo watched the hacking community very closely and even fed some trusted participants hints to get the units working properly. In turn they got the benefit of learning how to properly implement MRV.
> 
> ...


I hate to break it to you but this unit will not be hackable like the TiVo's of old. The old TiVo's had the entire software on the HD and required a phone line to get updated. This meant that users could manipulate the upgrade cycles. If a TiVo ever got flagged that the upgrade was done you could never get it back. The new TiVo's have the software built on the chip and can be forced to upgrade through the satellite.

DIRECTV and TiVo will not allow these units to be hacked. Even if a hack did come out it would be addressed quickly and be mandatory that would not be able to be user stopped. Please note that I'm saying it's impossible to hack this machine but I am saying that DIRECTV can make it impossible to use it with hacked software this time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Vis a vis that petition on Tivocommunity. Did you ever visit the Tivo underground, or Deal Database. I had MRV and many other very useful utilities on DirecTiVo for a long time. And the HD TiVos all have MRV. I know from participation that TiVo watched the hacking community very closely and even fed some trusted participants hints to get the units working properly. In turn they got the benefit of learning how to properly implement MRV.
> 
> ...


Well, all you have to do on a DirecTV dvr is hit the record button on a show in the guide or while watching something live you want to record to get it to record. Press record twice, and it will record the series. Even easier than a TiVo.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Sure wish there was some way to trial the HRXX boxes with a return if not satisfied policy. A nice 90 day trial period would do the trick. One month in I will still be "helping" my lovely wife with this that or the other thing to get what she wants, when she wants it, and where she wants it. The only remote that has ever been a no question from her deal is the TiVo peanut. Anything else takes constant input from me. And the eternal question, "Well why does it work like that?" followed by, "Well it should work right" Right being whatever she thinks as the method that it should follow. 

Tried a Harmony with her and gave up. About 80 percent of the time she would have inputs and other things out of sync. I would have to go into the bedroom and cycle through devices to change the settings. Then I would get the "Why don't you show me what you did to make it work?" About two devices in I had visions of divorce attorneys in my future. 

Fortunately a TiVo glow remote has a couple of buttons that can "learn" So the peanut can turn on the TV with the TV Power button. Pretty self explanatory, and I have programmed a button to turn on the Receiver. Of course the TiVo is always on so it doesn't need to have anything done to watch TV. Every other TiVo function she taught herself when I was away on a business trip. I came home to find that there was not one hour available to me to record anything. She had more than a hundred season passes running. However, with three additional DirecTiVo units I did record some things in alternate locations. On Series 1 DirecTiVoss I had a dedicated box in my office to record my programs and would move the box to whatever room I wanted to watch TV. When the Series 2 came out and a simple hack could enable MRV all was good in the house. When DirecTV crippled the Series 2 with 6.2.a installed by messing with program guides, it was the same time that the Series 3 standalone arrived. Got five of those with lLifetime and never looked back until we retired, sold our home and are traveling full time in an RV. Had to go back to Satellite and dug out the old DirecTiVos. Waited and waited and waited and waited for the TiVo interface on the HD DirecTV and lo and behold it is as useless as a Series 1 DirecTiVo. No MRV. So I agonized over a Rupert box and decided it is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rupert Murdock has nothing to do with these. NDS no longer makes the software and he has no decision making power with DIRECTV. I'm not sure what your issue with him is but regardless of that fact the HR series in most aspects is easier than TiVo to use and in some aspects it's not. It's all just what you're used to. Programming a remote to a TV is child's play and shouldn't even be something to worry about.

What will change is he fact that you can't have more than 50 shows setup at a time to record, you don't have wishlists but can do something similar but limited, suggestions, or the TiVo guide where you can see a channels shows in a list view by default (you can do this but it's manual for each channel).

Call and see what options you have in terms of equipment upgrades. Overall I would say that a non TiVo is actually easier to use than a TiVo however you're used to the interface so that's a non factor.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Sure wish there was some way to trial the HRXX boxes with a return if not satisfied policy. A nice 90 day trial period would do the trick. One month in I will still be "helping" my lovely wife with this that or the other thing to get what she wants, when she wants it, and where she wants it. The only remote that has ever been a no question from her deal is the TiVo peanut. Anything else takes constant input from me. And the eternal question, "Well why does it work like that?" followed by, "Well it should work right" Right being whatever she thinks as the method that it should follow.
> 
> Tried a Harmony with her and gave up. About 80 percent of the time she would have inputs and other things out of sync. I would have to go into the bedroom and cycle through devices to change the settings. Then I would get the "Why don't you show me what you did to make it work?" About two devices in I had visions of divorce attorneys in my future.
> 
> *Fortunately a TiVo glow remote has a couple of buttons that can "learn" *So the peanut can turn on the TV with the TV Power button. Pretty self explanatory, and I have programmed a button to turn on the Receiver. Of course the TiVo is always on so it doesn't need to have anything done to watch TV. Every other TiVo function she taught herself when I was away on a business trip. I came home to find that there was not one hour available to me to record anything. She had more than a hundred season passes running. However, with three additional DirecTiVo units I did record some things in alternate locations. On Series 1 DirecTiVoss I had a dedicated box in my office to record my programs and would move the box to whatever room I wanted to watch TV. When the Series 2 came out and a simple hack could enable MRV all was good in the house. When DirecTV crippled the Series 2 with 6.2.a installed by messing with program guides, it was the same time that the Series 3 standalone arrived. Got five of those with lLifetime and never looked back until we retired, sold our home and are traveling full time in an RV. Had to go back to Satellite and dug out the old DirecTiVos. Waited and waited and waited and waited for the TiVo interface on the HD DirecTV and lo and behold it is as useless as a Series 1 DirecTiVo. No MRV. So I agonized over a Rupert box and decided it is not worth the hassle.


so does the directv remotes, wife hs programmed all of them to turn off both the dvr and the tv with a single button, she found it easy to do, me I prefer my Harmony 1100 to handle all the functions.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe I will call DirecTV and see if there is a free trial period.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Couple of quick comments....

I know that previous directivo devices were hackable to get MRV on them. The new ones are more secure. 

The thr22 does not use any of the TiVo remote codes so in order to use the TiVo glo remote you would need to remap every single button.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I know the THR200 is not for us. And I also know that the Present Peanuts will not control it either. That ship has sailed without a rudder as far as we are concerned. No MRV is a true killer.

One more dumb question. Do any of the HRXX units need to be connected to either a phone line or the internet to work at all? I know that some on demand stuff needs a connection but we don't do any on demand stuff. We just want a no surprises DVR with the capability to view recorded programs in both rooms with a display. 

We would have to give up a lot of TiVo unique functionality and maybe gain some HRXX unique functions. I am really leary of a unit that will not transfer programs to another unit. We have gotten so used to that with the DirecTiVos and the Series 3 TiVos.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> I know the THR200 is not for us. And I also know that the Present Peanuts will not control it either. That ship has sailed without a rudder as far as we are concerned. No MRV is a true killer.
> 
> One more dumb question. Do any of the HRXX units need to be connected to either a phone line or the internet to work at all? I know that some on demand stuff needs a connection but we don't do any on demand stuff. We just want a no surprises DVR with the capability to view recorded programs in both rooms with a display.
> 
> We would have to give up a lot of TiVo unique functionality and maybe gain some HRXX unique functions. I am really leary of a unit that will not transfer programs to another unit. We have gotten so used to that with the DirecTiVos and the Series 3 TiVos.


If you set up mrv, you will get Internet connected as well. They need either phone or Ethernet to set up, it does some verification for the installer that way. However, the only need long term for phone is if you want the caller I'd function to work, and for Ethernet, you also get some other features that you may or may not use, like tv aps, media share, and some others. Bt that comes with the install, and doesn't hinder your network in any way, so it's not really an issue.

As for ease of use, I don't know how anything could be easier than a drv remote. There are buttons on the remote that take you directly to the guide or the playlist, and hitting the rec button while on the guide to record something is easier and faster than a TiVo. If fact, your wife will say, that's all I have to do? Well that was easy! The learning curve may take a little while if she wants to do more things, like mess with the series manager, but the basics, she will figure those out very quickly.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> Maybe I will call DirecTV and see if there is a free trial period.


There is no such thing as a free trial period. If you don't like it you can send it back but you'll still be under an agreement.

You could buy an owned HD DVR and see how it goes, you would need an access card for $20 and you will want to search around here for posts on how to buy an owned receiver, to try it out. That way if you don't like it at all after a few months you could sell it again to recoup some of the money and you're not in an agreement. If you end up liking it you could then call DIRECTV and see if there's an upgrade available for you for the whole home offer and convert everything over.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> If you set up mrv, you will get Internet connected as well. They need either phone or Ethernet to set up, it does some verification for the installer that way......


Only if you desire an internet connection and have a router. The only thing a phone or internet connection does for an installer is increase his responder percentage(IPPV) which for some is tied into pay increases and decreases.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> I am really leary of a unit that will not transfer programs to another unit. We have gotten so used to that with the DirecTiVos and the Series 3 TiVos.


With Whole Home DVR Service (MRV) you do Not need to transfer Recordings between devices as you can watch any recording on any other DVR on the DVR/Receiver you are on.

It's as if it was Recorded on the Host DVR/Receiver you are watching, so why do you need to transfer a Recording which would just take up space on 2 devices?


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Richierich said:


> It's as if it was Recorded on the Host DVR/Receiver you are watching, so why do you need to transfer a Recording which would just take up space on 2 devices?


As he mentioned earlier, there are two possible reasons. One, to move a program off an almost full DVR to one with more room. The other reason would be to move programs off a DVR that is obviously starting to fail.

I can tell you this, I've run into the latter problem a few times. Sometimes when one is failing, other times when I'm ready to swap out for new equipment. I can assure you, the WAF would have been much higher if I had that option.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

midas69 said:


> I can tell you this, I've run into the latter problem a few times. Sometimes when one is failing, other times when I'm ready to swap out for new equipment. I can assure you, the WAF would have been much higher if I had that option.


I have run into the Failing or Failed DVR Situation Many Many Times and I have Relentlessly tried to get Directv to Allow Us and to Enable Us to Enjoy an Archival Process where we could Offload Recorded Content onto a Large External USB Drive for the Purposes of Archiving certain recordings so we could Restore them in the event of a Failed Hard Drive which after replacing we could then Restore those Recordings back to the New Hard Drive.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Midas, that is exactly why you want MRV and not streaming. 

Since we live in an RV there is never an installer. And getting internet to a DVR is almost impossible. No phone lines ever. Hardly ever any phone coverage for either ATT or Verizon and we have one of each just in case one or the other is in cell range. Where we are now we have no cell phone service, we have an internet connection that is very slow and you have to pay for each device you hook up. Kind of a pain but the rest of life on the road just makes all that not a problem at all.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Thanks Midas, that is exactly why you want MRV and not streaming.
> 
> Since we live in an RV there is never an installer. And getting internet to a DVR is almost impossible. No phone lines ever. Hardly ever any phone coverage for either ATT or Verizon and we have one of each just in case one or the other is in cell range. Where we are now we have no cell phone service, we have an internet connection that is very slow and you have to pay for each device you hook up. Kind of a pain but the rest of life on the road just makes all that not a problem at all.


Also, you can get a rv package I believe, tha twill get you the main national networks.

I don't want transfer over streaming, but I would like both, but only for a failing hard drive or changing dvrs. With mrv, if you set up your sl's right, you shouldn't run into storage issues unless you have full dvrs everywhere. Also, you can get a esata drive to have more storage space. it's be a nice feature, but that's not a deal killer. True dvr failures are so far and few between.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Also, you can get a esata drive to have more storage space. it's be a nice feature, but that's not a deal killer. True dvr failures are so far and few between.


And if you OWN your DVR you can just open it up and install a Brand New 2 TB Drive and have Tons of Storage like I do.

We have instructions here at DBSTALK that show and tell how to do it if you OWN your DVR and are not leasing it.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Lots of good information. Whether I like what that information says or not. 

I see HR24s for sale for $179 on some sites. If bought that way would I "own" it? And some sites say that activating the "owned" DVR still puts you into a two year contract. 

I guess three of the 24s would give us at least a modicum of season passes and good storage with 2T drives. We would just have to pare our season passes way down. About 300 now on two DirecTiVo units. I suppose I would get used to the lack of 30 second skip and my lovely wife might even like the 30 second slip. I use the skip a whole lot. We record the super bowl and I find you can watch a whole football game in 17 minutes. Every huddle is almost exactly 30 seconds. We only watch the super bowl to see the commercials. Kids games are not anything either of us would watch on purpose. 

And the 90 minute buffers, if recorded when you decide you like the show for whatever reason, would be nice. Once in a while, when we turn on the TV some show or other is on that we want to record and our current TiVo units pick up the buffer along with the remainder of the program. The Dish unit in our sons home did not pick up the buffer and only recorded from the button push. Lots of times my lovely wife sees something she wants to show me later and gets it with the buffer.

I have read some info on DBSTalk about controlling the HR series with a DirecTV remote. I have seen a 64 or a 65 in the model number of the remote and some have both IR and RF modes. Do those with the RF mode have a repeater for other hidden equipment like our Pioneer receivers? Currently we leave the cabinet door open in the living room to get IR to the receiver and have an X10 repeater in the bedroom to access the receiver in the closet. I would guess that if one is using RF for the HR24 that the TV and AVR control would still be IR. 

At this time the 34 is really not a good buy, and a single point failure wipes out everything. I like distributed processing so at least one failure doesn't knock you out completely. An example is our cell phone service. Since we camp full time we many times have bad or no cell phone service. We found as we moved west that ATT is better in some remote parts of the east of the country and Verizon is better in remote parts of the west of the country. So I switched my service to Verizon and kept my lovely wife on ATT. Now we sometimes have at least one phone working with a trip of less than 20 miles. In our present spot we only have to go a couple hundred yards to get service. Me by the kids activity center and my lovely wife on the other end of the campground. But I digress.

I apologize for all the detail questions, but it is a big investment and a big change to go from something one has used for eleven years to another platform altogether. I don't mind spending the money, I put about $4K into Series 3 TiVos to convert from DirecTV to cable when we had our grounded home. I am very leary of getting into a couple thousand dollars and finding that the performance is a downgrade. I am an old fashioned run what ya brung sort of guy. The old saying for cars is "If it won't run, chrome it." It has to be fast and ultra reliable. No missed recordings, no recordings deleted by the machine. On that note the lack of deleted folders is another thing we will have to get used to. We will have to be sure we don't delete until both parties agree the program should be lost forever. 

I have gotten so old I have to take money out of a retirement account. So maybe HD on the TVs would be in order and would not eat into our current budget.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The HR24s will be Leased DVRs as you can't buy HR24s.

Also, try to keep your posts to a mimimum as Long Posts tend to always be Ignored.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

So this is a lease? I will keep my questions to one at a time in multiple posts. Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24D500-HR24NC100-HR24-Definition/dp/B004C26XHQ/ref=pd_cp_e_2


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> So this is a lease? I will keep my questions to one at a time in multiple posts. Thanks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR24D500-HR24NC100-HR24-Definition/dp/B004C26XHQ/ref=pd_cp_e_2


Yes, that is a Leased Unit and unless they specifically state that it is Owned then it is probably a Leased Unit, especially at that price.

If they state that it is Owned then get the RID # of the DVR and then call the Directv Access Card Dept. and ask them if that DVR matching that RID # is Valid and Owned and nothing is owed on the Account such as a Balance Due.

Then you pay $20 for a New Access Card and have the Access Card Dept. register the DVR as Owned in their records.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Richierich. 

I see that there are some "Owned" units for sale on eBay. And one seller does list the RID and encourages customers to call DTV with the number to determine exactly what you say.

Read all the reviews on Amazon and some who switched from the TiVo interface say the HR24 is tolerable. The older HR units are just not tolerable because of lag in executing commands.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 5 HR24-500s and they work Great especially with the New Directv HDUI.

I also have 2 HR23-500s and they also work much better and faster now with the New HDUI.

If you buy an "Owned" HR24 you can then replace the Internal Hard Drive with a 2 TB Drive and then you are Good To Go.

I have 7 DVRs with 13 TBs of Storage Capacity on them with 350 Series Links.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

double post. This campground internet service is like an HR20. So slow to respond one does not know what happens before the timeout message.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks,

It looks like a minimum of three HR24s. And we will have to reduce our appetite for what will be Series Links.

Another question. Does the HR24 have problems recording programs that are back to back on the same channel? For example Good Wife and CSI Miami. Or NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles. One reviewer on Amazon said the HR24 could not distinguish such programs.

Can the end of the program be extended like on the TiVo. Useless games broadcasts ruin all recordings that follow. I added 2 hours to CSI Miami Season Pass to get both Good Wife and CSI Miami in total.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Thanks,
> 
> It looks like a minimum of three HR24s. And we will have to reduce our appetite for what will be Series Links.
> 
> Another question. Does the HR24 have problems recording programs that are back to back on the same channel? For example Good Wife and CSI Miami. Or NCIS and NCIS Los Angeles. One reviewer on Amazon said the HR24 could not distinguish such programs. I am going to do another here as well. Can the end of the program be extended like on the TiVo. Dumb football ruins all recordings that follow. I added 2 hours to CSI Miami to get both Good Wife and CSI Miami in total.


This is where the hr really beats up on TiVo actually. Yes,you can extend a recording by up to 3 hours, and you can have it start early. It also always records if there are no conflicts an extra 30 seconds before the start of a program, And an extra 90 seconds after the program is scheduled to end, again,assuming no conflicts.

As for one show after another, say you set a show on channel 4 to record at 8 and extend it 3 hours. You can still set another show to record at 9 on channel 4 and have it extend for another 3 hours, and even though those shows overlap big time,you will get two separate recordings for the full amount of time for each show, as long as they are on the same channel.

Now the one thing lacking on a hr that TiVo has and is great, is the clipping feature, for shows that run over by a min or two on different channels that create conflicts. But with an hr34, that issue is probably few and far between.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Lots of good information. Whether I like what that information says or not.
> 
> I see HR24s for sale for $179 on some sites. If bought that way would I "own" it? And some sites say that activating the "owned" DVR still puts you into a two year contract.
> 
> ...


All hr has both 30 slip and 30 skip.

Hr will record the buffer area of a program if you turn it on and hit record.

There is one universal remote that will work rf native with DirecTV, that may be a way to go, but the DirecTV remotes only work rf with DirecTV receivers.

Why not get one hr34 and two hr24? Same monthly costs as three hr24. Heck, if you don't mind up front fees, just get 3 hr34 when you can, again, same monthly cost as having three hr24. That'd get you your 300 season passes and five tuners in each unit to avoid. Almost all conflicts.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

A 34 and a 24 could work if we can go on a Series pass diet. Would have to wait a whole lot longer until the 34 was readily available on the used and owned market. Owned 24s are sub $300 now and 2T drives are about $120 so an upgraded 24 would have a lot more room than a 34. And it would be owned instead of not owned.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> A 34 and a 24 could work if we can go on a Series pass diet. Would have to wait a whole lot longer until the 34 was readily available on the used and owned market. Owned 24s are sub $300 now and 2T drives are about $120 so an upgraded 24 would have a lot more room than a 34. And it would be owned instead of not owned.


I totally agree with your assessment.

I Own my DVRs and have Upgraded their DVRs to 2 TB Drives so I Never have to worry about storage limitations and I enjoy not having to constantly monitor what to keep and what I need to delete.

I still have to Perform a Weekly Maintenance Process to get rid of recordings that I no longer need but that is no Big Deal and I actually enjoy it as I get to see what all I have in my Playlists.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only reason to own a unit is because you want to be able to disconnect it and keep it. I only recommended it prior because you wanted to try it out. If you're thinking of just swapping it all I'd stick to a lease model to enjoy the savings.

You can add external HD's to all of the HD DVR's so you don't need to own one to expand the capacity either.

If you do want to own them I would expect some good sales on owned receivers in February.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It is Quieter if you Replace the Internal Drive on an Owned DVR with a Larger Hard Drive and there have been problems when the DVR Reboots and the eSATA Controller takes to long to signal the DVR that it is connected so it Boots up with the Internal Drive.

I could hear my External Drive but I don't hear my Internal Drive plus I don't have that Extra Hardware Device hanging off my DVR.

That is why I switched from an eSATA External Hard Drive to Replacing the Internal Hard Drive in an Owned DVR.

Also, cheaper as you don't have to buy an External Enclosure that eventually will fail before the drive fails.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> The only reason to own a unit is because you want to be able to disconnect it and keep it. I only recommended it prior because you wanted to try it out. If you're thinking of just swapping it all I'd stick to a lease model to enjoy the savings.
> 
> You can add external HD's to all of the HD DVR's so you don't need to own one to expand the capacity either.
> 
> If you do want to own them I would expect some good sales on owned receivers in February.


Owned is the only option for me. I have never had a leased piece of viewing or listening equipment and hope I never will in the future.

And when every bit of what you own, has to go into a travel trailer and a pickup truck, another hundred cubic inches of space is a luxury not to be squandered. Have had eSata expansion with the Series 3 TiVo. I don't trust the connections enough to take it down a rough road in a trailer. It is amazing how many things come unglued and unplugged.

And yes when folks start replacing a 24 with a 34, owned ones, maybe even already expanded, could become a value buy. Thanks for that little hint.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> Owned is the only option for me.
> 
> I don't trust the connections enough to take it down a rough road in a trailer. It is amazing how many things come unglued and unplugged.
> 
> And yes when folks start replacing a 24 with a 34, owned ones, maybe even already expanded, could become a value buy. Thanks for that little hint.


Yes, I am buying a 2007 Country Coach Affinity and I would not like my DVRs being connected to an External Drive and then rattling around and it comes disconnected or when it Reboots it doesn't recognize the External Drive and Reboots with the Internal Drive.

Just my thoughts on what is Best for You!!!


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

In my real home theater I had four 18 inch subwoofers in an infinite baffle. The eSATA cable on the Series 3 came out one time after a nice booming movie had been played.

And love the Country Coach. There is an Affinity parked just up the road from us now. Nice looking RV.


----------



## hhh222 (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart....I've seen where some people have said they can't get the 30 sec skip to work on the THR22. What's your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't been able to get it to work either.


----------



## Jeddem (Jan 6, 2012)

Having owned an old-school SD DirecTiVo for about 6 years, I'm now excited by the opportunity to upgrade to and HD DirecTiVo (thr22). Before pulling the trigger, however, I have a couple of questions that I think will be child's play for the experts on this thread.

The background is that when I shifted to DirecTV 6 years ago, I tried the DirecTV DVR and found the basic functioning (starting/stopping, fast forward, season pass) so erratic that I returned it and bought an SD DirecTiVo, which still works very well.

I'm considering either a thr22 or whatever the current DirecTV DVR is (hr24?). I think the HR34 would be overkill.

My questions are about the basics: 

a) How instantaneous is the starting and stopping (particularly from fast forward)? This works perfectly on my old TiVo, making it easy to skip commercials or otherwise cue up a specific moment in the recording. This was atrocious on the old DirecTV DVR. I recently tried an ATT U-Verse DVR at a friend's house and it was better than the old DirecTV DVR, but still not perfect.

b) Is the slowest fast forward speed continuous and watchable? On my old TiVo, it seems continuous (not single frames with skips in between) and is very useful for watching sporting events in much less time. The ATT U-Verse DVR fast forward uses single frames and skips, which is not nearly as useful.

c) How robust is the Season Pass-type functionality? My old DirecTiVo seems pretty smart about about not missing episodes and not recording multiple copies. The old DirecTV DVR was horrible, frequently missing episodes.

My questions are:

1) With respect to issues a), b), and c) above, will the thr22 work as well as my old SD DirecTiVo? Will I see differences in how it works on these dimensions?

2) How does the current DirecTV DVR stack up on these issues? The one I tried 6 years ago was a disaster. Reviews on Amazon suggest that more recent DVRs have improved on these dimensions but still have problems. What has your experience been? If the DirecTV DVR does the basics well now, it appears to have other advantages over the HD DirecTiVo.

I feel silly having waited 6 years for HD because I wanted DirecTV and didn't trust basic functionality of the DirecTV DVR. Now that there's an HD DirecTiVo, I'm ready to go, but I want to be sure I'm making the right decision.

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

The THR22 is better with regards to all 3 of your questions. But the HR-24 isn't terrible. It's just not as good. 

a) FF on the Tivo only offers 3 speeds compared to 4 on the HR. But the highest speed on the HR is almost impossible to use unless you're just looking to move quickly. I've found the jump back just too far on the top speed to the point that I can be a full minute behind where I want it to be. The 3rd speed on the HR seems a little slower than the THR, but the jump back timing is pretty good for my reaction times. But, and this to me is big, the HR has visual information during fast forwarding. I don't know how else to describe it other than it's just choppier. Overall, win for the THR. 

b) Honestly I haven't tried this lately on the HR, but it's perfect on the THR. You can turn on closed captioning and watch a whole show that way if you want. 

c) The Tivo is a big time winner in this category. First, the HR has a hard limit of 50 season passes/wishlists. If you need more you'd need to jump to the HR34 which has a limit of 50. No limit that I'm aware of on the Tivo. 

The HR has improved a lot with regards to missing programs. It was pretty bad in the beginning, but it's not really an issue now, at least with season passes. But I've had a few issues lately with wishlists (on the HR they are called keyword searches). I only use them for sports, and here's where the problems start. 

First, I've just had occasions where nothing recording, nothing in the history, it's just a complete miss. The second problem really annoys me. The HR boxes don't care what channels you get or what channels you tell it you get. So, want to record a football game? Well it might record on your local channel, or it might try recording on the Sunday Ticket channels. Want to record a baseball, basketball or hockey game? It might record from your local channel, or it might try recording from whatever the equivalent to Sunday ticket is for those. Or it might try to call record from the regional sports network of the other team. 

Now they do have a nice feature called Game Search that is supposed to recognize that the game is blacked out on the channel it's trying to record on and attempt to find another channel. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. And when it does work, it may or may not recognize the extra hour you told it to add to the recording. 

c (part 2)) Multiple copies. Much of this is dependent on the guide data available. And since both units use the same guide data they will share many of the same problems. But a few years ago I setup a season pass on my HR box for Mad Money on CNBC. It's broadcast twice a day and the HR would always record both shows. I quickly killed the season pass and went to a manual recording. I just got my THR a few weeks ago and the season pass only records the first episode of the day. Honestly I don't know if the HR still records both or not, but the THR does not. 

There's no doubt that the THR is lacking many features offered in the HR boxes. But for the things that both do, I can't think of anything that the HR does better.


----------



## Jeddem (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, Midas, thanks so much for the quick and on-point response! It sounds like - in these specific areas - I won't be disappointed with the new TiVo (relative to my old TiVo) and the new TiVo still has an edge over the DirecTV DVR. Your comments are *really* helpful. Thanks!


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jeddem said:


> Wow, Midas, thanks so much for the quick and on-point response! It sounds like - in these specific areas - I won't be disappointed with the new TiVo (relative to my old TiVo) and the new TiVo still has an edge over the DirecTV DVR. Your comments are *really* helpful. Thanks!


No problem, glad to help. The HR box is really a nice box overall, please don't get the wrong impression. Compared to 5 years ago, they've done a great job. But I'm extremely happy with the THR.


----------



## Jeddem (Jan 6, 2012)

midas69 said:


> The THR22 is better with regards to all 3 of your questions. But the HR-24 isn't terrible. It's just not as good.
> 
> a) ... But, and this to me is big, the HR has visual information during fast forwarding. I don't know how else to describe it other than it's just choppier. Overall, win for the THR.


Actually, Midas, I realize that I didn't exactly understand this point. Are you saying that the HR (DirecTV DVR) is choppier than the THR (TiVo) during fast forwarding, and that this is a problem? Or are you saying something else? And what do you mean by "the HR has visual information during fast forwarding"? And is it big-good or big-bad? Thanks!


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jeddem said:


> Actually, Midas, I realize that I didn't exactly understand this point. Are you saying that the HR (DirecTV DVR) is choppier than the THR (TiVo) during fast forwarding, and that this is a problem? Or are you saying something else? And what do you mean by "the HR has visual information during fast forwarding"? And is it big-good or big-bad? Thanks!


Yea, I guess I missed a word in that description. The HR seems to have LESS visual information, kind of like less frames per second. So yes, it's choppier. The THR is better and easier to tell what's going on while fast forwarding.


----------



## toms111la (Jun 20, 2007)

I am considering getting HR34. I have a few questions.

1. I have read that the HR34 works ok with the AM21 to allow watching and recording of OTA broadcasts. Since the HR34 can record up to five shows at once, is there any limitation as to how many can be OTA? I live in a small market that doesn't offer HD locals but I can receive all locals in HD OTA.

2. Does anyone have any insite into increasing the Hard Drive to 2 TB or larger?

3. I currently have an HR20-100, HR24-100 (with AM21) and an H25 all set up for whole house. I aslo have two HR10-250 unit that I use almost exclusivly for OTA HD recordings. I am getting close to retiring the HR10's.

4. Is there any problem with using the HR20-100 with the HR34. I saw something about this but my HR20-100 has the DECA Package for HR20-100 from weekknees.
See http://www.weaknees.com/images/deca/hr20-deca-754.jpg

With this, it works fine with the whole house set up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> 1. I have read that the HR34 works ok with the AM21 to allow watching and recording of OTA broadcasts. Since the HR34 can record up to five shows at once, is there any limitation as to how many can be OTA? I live in a small market that doesn't offer HD locals but I can receive all locals in HD OTA.


No limit that I know of.



> 2. Does anyone have any insite into increasing the Hard Drive to 2 TB or larger?


It can't be done unfortunately. It's an OS restriction.



> 4. Is there any problem with using the HR20-100 with the HR34. I saw something about this but my HR20-100 has the DECA Package for HR20-100 from weekknees.
> See http://www.weaknees.com/images/deca/hr20-deca-754.jpg


If you can share programming from your other DVRs then you should have no problem sharing programming from the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"toms111la" said:


> I am considering getting HR34. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. I have read that the HR34 works ok with the AM21 to allow watching and recording of OTA broadcasts. Since the HR34 can record up to five shows at once, is there any limitation as to how many can be OTA? I live in a small market that doesn't offer HD locals but I can receive all locals in HD OTA.
> 
> ...


1. With an an21 the hr34 can still only record up to two ota channels at one time, and still no more than five total feeds from between the two sources.

2 esata works fine with the hr34 just as it does with the other hrs. 2tb is the limit at this time, and probably forever.

3. How many tvs in your house do you have, and how many channels do you ever really record at once?

4 Any hr will work with any hr for mrv, per hr24 units must have a deca is all.

Do you know how your system is wired currently? Swim8, etc? Do you have and use mrv today?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> No limit that I know of.
> 
> It can't be done unfortunately. It's an OS restriction.
> 
> If you can share programming from your other DVRs then you should have no problem sharing programming from the HR34.


What? I thought the am21 was limited to recording two ota at once, no matter what it's hooked up to. Did that change? Can you record five ota at once now?

And i think he meant can you use an esata at all, and then what's the largest. Maybe he can clarify for us.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart, are you saying that you can't Replace the 1 TB Internal Drive with a 2 TB Drive if you Own the HR34?

I thought you could Replace your Internal Drive with a 2 TB Drive is you Own it or hook up an eSATA External Enclosure with a 2 TB Drive and be done with it!!!


----------



## toms111la (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. A few of the questions answered:

"Do you know how your system is wired currently? Swim8, etc? Do you have and use mrv today?"

I have a Swim16 switch connected which is connected through to Zinwell 6x8 Multiswitch to allow enough leads to the older DVR's. I do have mrv working with the three newer boxes.

I was asking about esata drive upgrade and also interested in the posibility of installing a larger drive internally.

Also, it makes some sense to me that the AM21 would only allow 2 OTA's at a time because it was introduced to allow OTA after DirecTV stopped including that in their boxes which prior to the H34 could only record two at a time.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> What? I thought the am21 was limited to recording two ota at once, no matter what it's hooked up to. Did that change? Can you record five ota at once now?
> 
> And i think he meant can you use an esata at all, and then what's the largest. Maybe he can clarify for us.


????
The AM21 only has two off-air tuners inside. How can it record more channels than two?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The HR34 comes with a 1TB drive, you can upgrade to a 2TB, just like any of the other HR's. But the linux kernel being used only supports addressing up to the 2TB storage size.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"litzdog911" said:


> ????
> The AM21 only has two off-air tuners inside. How can it record more channels than two?


I know I was just going after clarification. Stuart's post didn't make that abundantly clear to the person asking the question.


----------



## toms111la (Jun 20, 2007)

Any posibility that 2 AM21's could be hooked up through a usb hub to an H34?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

toms111la said:


> Any posibility that 2 AM21's could be hooked up through a usb hub to an H34?


Not currently. Would require some software work. And since off-air reception is not a high priority for DirecTV, it's not a likely enhancement.


----------



## toms111la (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Since you already have one hr24 with an am21, if you add one to your hr34 then you will be able to record four ota at once. Add another one to your other hr and you'd be up to six at once.


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

I too am trying to decide whether to replace my old HR2x receivers with an HR34, a DirectTV Tivo THR22, or maybe an HR24. I have come to like the HR2x boxes with the improvements that have come over the years, but there is still one thing that I really dislike: the amount of time it takes to switch between screens. For example, with my HR20, if I am in the guide and push "Info" to get details about a show, then press "Back" to return to the guide it takes 16-20 seconds, excluding the time spent reading the details. 

If someone(s) would tell me how long it takes to go through the same steps with each of those three boxes (HR24, HR34, THR22) I would be very grateful. 

I would like to have MRV and other advanced features I lack, but the responsiveness of the box is even more important to me.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

About 2 seconds on the HR34, about 1.5 seconds on the HR24-500


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> About 2 seconds on the HR34, about 1.5 seconds on the HR24-500


 Thanks. Before the new interface (which greatly speeded up scrolling through the guide), I think it took around 5 seconds on the HR20, though I had never timed it. Now right after I reboot it it takes about 8 seconds, but will work its way back up to 16-20. It's definitely time for an upgrade.


----------



## plewis (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried out the eSata on the HR34 to use a 2TB HD rather than the 1TB internal? Perhaps better to just swap out the 1TB internal with a clean 2TB, but I'd rather not open up the box on the HR34 when it's so new of a device. has anyone done either of these upgrades??
Thanks


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

mgroups said:


> I too am trying to decide whether to replace my old HR2x receivers with an HR34, a DirectTV Tivo THR22, or maybe an HR24. I have come to like the HR2x boxes with the improvements that have come over the years, but there is still one thing that I really dislike: the amount of time it takes to switch between screens. For example, with my HR20, if I am in the guide and push "Info" to get details about a show, then press "Back" to return to the guide it takes 16-20 seconds, excluding the time spent reading the details.
> 
> If someone(s) would tell me how long it takes to go through the same steps with each of those three boxes (HR24, HR34, THR22) I would be very grateful.
> 
> I would like to have MRV and other advanced features I lack, but the responsiveness of the box is even more important to me.


About 10 seconds on one of my HR24s and about 2 seconds on the other. I'm curious to know how long it takes on the THR22.

-Ted


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a Thr22 and from info back to guide is about a second. I also have 2 hr22 units and after using the tivo it is frustrating to use those sluggish units. I wish the tivo had whole home because if it did i would have 3 tivos.


----------

